#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [日本妖怪] 八岐大蛇

## wingwolf

這只應該是很著名的妖怪了
資料來源： http://bk.baidu.com/view/619747.htm


*八岐大蛇*

　　八岐大蛇爲日本古神話裏傳說中的生物。〈日本書紀〉寫作“八岐大蛇”；〈古事記〉寫作“八俣遠呂智”；簡稱爲“大蛇”（おろち）；“お”爲“山峰”的意思，“ろ”爲“聯接詞”，“ち”爲“靈力”的意思，可稱爲“具有靈力之物”。
　　日語原文 八岐大蛇 
　　假名 ヤマタノオロチ 
　　羅馬字 Yamata no Orochi 

　　
神話故事
　
　　*樣貌*

　　傳說，八岐大蛇有著八個頭、八條尾巴，眼睛如同“酸漿草”般鮮紅，背部上則長滿了青苔和樹木，腹部則潰爛狀流著鮮血，頭頂上則常常飄著雨雲（天叢雲），身軀有如八座山峰、八條山谷般的巨大。非常喜歡喝酒。

　　*事迹*

　　傳說，當素盞鳴尊（素戋嗚尊、スサノオ；建速須佐之男命（たけはやすさのおのみこと）、須佐乃袁尊）從高天原被放逐到出雲國之後，沿著“肥河”（斐伊川）行走時，在上遊遇到一對老夫婦腳摩乳（足名椎命；アシナヅチ）與手摩乳（手名椎命；テナヅチ），這對老夫婦原本生有八個女兒，但其中前七位已經被八岐大蛇吃掉了，如今，這對老夫婦正爲即將面臨同樣命運的麽女奇稻田姬（栉名田比売；クシナダヒメ）悲泣著。

　　素盞鳴尊便以事成之後將奇稻田姬許配給他爲條件，自告奮勇收伏即將前來的八岐大蛇。爲保護奇稻田姬，素盞鳴尊將她變成一只梳子（栉）插在自己的頭發上，然後叫腳摩乳與手摩乳釀造烈酒，在圍牆上鑿了八個門，各自擺了裝滿烈酒的酒桶。

　　後來，到達現場的八岐大蛇一聞到了酒香，八個頭便各自自鑽進八個門中飲用烈酒，接著便酒醉倒地，昏睡不起。素盞鳴尊趁機持著“十拳劍”，預將八岐大蛇斬殺，在切到尾巴的時候，十拳劍的劍刃卻敲出了缺口，將尾巴逐一剖開看才發現，原來其中含有一把堅硬而鋒利的大刀，而這把大刀便是“天叢雲劍”（あめのむらくものつるぎ）。從此，素盞嗚尊娶奇稻田姬爲妻，定居於出雲國。
　　
　　
神話隱喻

　　*河川氾濫說*

　　有一說認爲，這八岐大蛇代表的是“河川氾濫”。“斐伊川”上的沙洲形貌是如同蛇鱗般的“鱗狀沙洲”，加上河川蜿蜒的模樣，因而被描述爲“大蛇”。河川固定一段時間的氾濫便會毀壞（吞吃）稻田（八稚女），而擊退大蛇就象征著治水成功。

　　*制鐵文化說*

　　另一說認爲，這八岐大蛇也可能反映出古代八雲國（今島根縣安來市）的“制鐵文化”。八岐大蛇也可能是鐵礦山（原頭）的隱喻，大蛇腹部流血的模樣就是鐵砂（原料）混在河水中混濁的樣子，而它尾部內鐵劍（成品）的堅硬。


圖片




===============================================

爲什麽神話裏大多的妖怪
都逃不了被屠的命運？……

還有
到底是“八岐大蛇”還是“八歧大蛇”
不管用那個名字都找得到資料
而且找到的數目差不多……

----------


## FUATORU

謝謝你的分享

第二張圖片很像是遊戲王的一張卡片耶

不知道是不是我記錯?

----------


## ssam18tw

第二張的確是遊戲王
那隻蛇好像是在傳說裡可以毀滅天地而被封印的大蛇吧

----------


## 迷思

如同八座山一樣大啊，
那動起來應該像一座大堡壘、一座巨大島嶼一樣，
從遠遠的看就忍不住要跪下了。




> 爲什麽神話裏大多的妖怪 
> 都逃不了被屠的命運？……


理由不少啊，
因為這位偉大的妖怪現在不存在了，
所以一定要想辦法讓他"消失"。
另外，
大家都比較喜歡看一位英雄的故事，
而不是一隻妖怪的故事......。

----------


## 翔太

為什麼圖片看起來有點恐怖 囧"

第一次知道這隻妖怪是從大神裡面看到的XD

日本與八岐大蛇相關的東西好像都是查武器或者是其他像是天照之類的才會有相關的0.0....

----------

